# Hit and miss engine-Tractor



## Tom T (Jan 26, 2008)

This is my second model project .The engine was built from plans by Harold Depenbusch.This is what it started out looking like.














This is how the flywheels were made.





When I brazed the ends on to the cylinder It shrank it on the ends .The cylinder was made out of 4140 .All the heat hardened the ends and I could not get it true again.No mater what I tryed.  I finely gave up and made a air cooled cylinder.After I finish the engine I built a tractor around it. The tractor is suppose to look like a 1914 Mogul 8-16.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow!!! That is amazing! I like how you left the bare metal finishes. It shows off the craftsmanship. 

Good show, Wes


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 26, 2008)

Tom, that is just really cool. When I look at the flywheels I can't even detect where the bolts were. Can you explain a little bit about how you went about this?


----------



## cfellows (Jan 26, 2008)

Beautiful work. I love the tractor. When you made the flywheels, did you solder or braze the spokes to the rim?

Chuck


----------



## Oldmechthings (Jan 26, 2008)

Now that is a right cute little thing, Like a woman looking a a new baby, I'd like to pick it up and give it a little hug and kiss. Well maybe not, but it sure is nice. You need to stick a feather in your hat and parade up and down the street for building that one.
         Birk


----------



## Tom T (Jan 26, 2008)

Wes I was going paint it but the crowd said no.The problem with leaving it bare is keeping it oiled so it wont rust.

Here is a little more on the fly wheels.The hubs and outer rim were turned to size on the lathe then chuck up on a spacer on the mill.The holes in the hubs where drilled and taped.Notice in the picture I left the hubs together on the blank until all work was done it gave me something to hold on to.After the bolts where threaded into the hub i cut them off and put them back on the mill and counter sank them in the outer ring.the holes where then MiG welded up.they were put back on the lathe and the outer rim recut.The spokes in the wheels were soldered.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 26, 2008)

Very nicely done Tom!

Rick


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 26, 2008)

Very, very nice Tom. This site is REALLY attracting some awesome contributions. ;D


----------



## swera (Jan 13, 2015)

Your website is really awesome. Well you have done a great job i have no words on your great work. Keep up the good work.*


----------

